# Icones perso qui ne reste pas



## Jannot83 (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de vous poser la questions, car mes recherches n'ont rien données.

Je souhaites changer une icone de dossier dans le dock (celle de dropbox). Je fais donc comme avec les autres; a savoir un ctrl C/ctrl v dans le menu information, l'icon change, mais au reboot du MAC c'est l'icon originelle qui reviens.

Auriez vous une idee svp ?

Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2011)

Si tu veux la changer il te faut aller dans dossier application>Dropbox>clic droit "afficher le contenu du paquet">contents>Ressources et modifier "DropboxFolderIcon_leopard.icns" en gardant bien le même nom.


----------



## Jannot83 (6 Novembre 2011)

Mon probleme ne se situe pas avec l'icone de l'App en elle meme, car je suis passé par candybar, et ca fonctionne.
Je parle de l'icone du dossier que j'ai dans le finder et dans le dock (pour etre precis, le dossier dropbox que tu m'a fais parvenir par mail).

La il est bien changé, mais si je reboot, je redemarre avec le dossier par defaut.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2011)

C'est bien de celle là que je te parle, du moins je crois, tu es allé voir que je t'ai dit ?


----------



## Jannot83 (6 Novembre 2011)

Oui, mais je n'ai pas l'option "affciher le contenu"; celle ci est disponible uniquement pour l'iconne qui lance l'appli.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2011)

C'est normal c'est là qu'il faut faire le clique droit et avoir l'option afficher le contenu, aprés tu modifie l'icône en question, dans contents>ressources.


----------



## Jannot83 (6 Novembre 2011)

Okay, le blond que je suis a enfin saisis le truc.
Merci a toi


----------



## Jannot83 (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

je relance car en fait ce n'est pas resolu.

Je viens de redemarrer le mac, et mon dossier Dropbox est de nouveau "original" malgres la manip conseillé plus haut.

Quand je double clic sur l'icone recalcitrante nommée DropboxFolderIcon.icns, une fenetre s'ouvre et elle contiens ceci






Comment donc modifier ceci svp ?

Merci


----------

